# New Cruze model, sort of...



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Thought I would share this one...spotted in a home depot parking lot. The worse part was the 4" BMW emblem glued to the steering wheel. Imagine being hit in the face by that when the airbag goes off.

View attachment 70841


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ wow LOL, cannot believe this ..... A disgrace to the Cruze hahahah, delete this I might go trade my car in


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

At least put the BMW-looking tails and exhaust on it, c'mon man. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol umm, well that's different. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, hahaha! That's just plain sad!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty sure that poor SOB is doing it wrong.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> At least put the BMW-looking tails and exhaust on it, c'mon man.


This is hilarious... I can only hope whoever did this did it for the lulz, and wasn't actually trying to trick people. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks the back of a 3-series BMW does look a lot like a Cruze, I'm just thinking that Chevrolet emblems on a BMW would be even funnier. Agree about the tail lights though, if you're going to go so far as to change the badges, the lights would probably actually fool a lot of people, although beyond trying to make a faux BMW I don't get the appeal of those lights - they don't make the car look better, they just make it look less like a Chevy.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Also, I just have to ask - what did the front end of this car look like?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Ha! What a winner!

Back in the late 90's when I was driving truck for a building supply company, I used to see a guy with a white, then-new Hyundai Sonata with BMW emblems on it... a 90's SONATA. Hey, whatever floats yer boat I guess.

I can just see him on a blind date, "Yeah babe, I'll be the guy with the white Beeemer, Soul-Glo hair and cheap sunglasses."










Fail


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I didn't think it could get any worse than the dude that put C6 badges on his Cruze. I was wrong.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Thought I would share this one...spotted in a home depot parking lot. The worse part was the 4" BMW emblem glued to the steering wheel. Imagine being hit in the face by that when the airbag goes off.
> 
> View attachment 70841


Haha I posted this a little while back. Pretty sure this guy works at shaws in Belmont. I see it there all the time



CW_ said:


> Also, I just have to ask - what did the front end of this car look like?


Everything besides the rear badges and apparently stearing wheel emblem is crude eco. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I wonder if he takes it to the BMW dealer for service.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

you cant kill those 2.8s though!!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

The front still have the chevy emblem, kind of hard to get rid of that though...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Put a sharkfin antenna on it and a otherwise stock Eco can get mistaken for a older BMW in profile when it's semi-dark out and it's 50 feet away. That happened to me once.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Shame on you!


----------

